
YouTube - Famous Failures - babyshake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hz_s2XIAU&eurl=http://www.google.com/reader/view/
======
fgimenez
Life is like being a reinforcement agent in a large world. We just need to
raise our epsilon on our epsilon-greedy decision processes if we hope to learn
from risk.

on a related note: AI is damn cool

~~~
babyshake
that's certainly a different takeaway from mine, but I can appreciate it.

------
swombat
I still think they should have shown the kid crashing his bike at the end.

~~~
bigbang
They showed a bandage. Probably hes successfully riding after a crash(it
coincides with the words) :)

~~~
swombat
That doesn't fulfill my deep emotional need to see kids crashing their bikes.

------
shawndrost
This is more irritating than inspiring to me. Take the life of any prodigy and
you can cherry-pick context-free moments where they appear shitty. Jordan, for
instance, was passed over his first high school tryout because he was too
short [1]. He heroically grew taller over the summer and owned continuously
for the rest of his life, except at baseball.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Jordan#Early_years>

------
jseek
You may want to also check out <http://www.scholarspot.com> tons more videos
like this under the motivation category

------
liuliu
Other failures can not ever earn a record in history.

------
eru
Is the snow intensional? Or is it just my computer?

------
endlessvoid94
that's a great little video that nicely summarizes failure.

